# Live Cam from Estonia



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ya, I had to look it up also to know where this place is at.

Everyone enjoyed the live cam from Africa I thought that you would like this one. It will be up until spring.

http://pontu.eenet.ee/player/hirv.html


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They are 9 hours ahead of Utah time and it is best to view it when it is dark thirty over there. There are usually a number of stags hanging out on the feeder.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

stag on there right now.


-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

cool. nothing on it right now. im already working a graveyard at one of the slc shelters tonight. just staring at camera monitors. this one at least makes me feel like im in a blind.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Estonia is the country northeast of Latvia. Latvia is northeast of Lithuania. Latvia looks like it has a big V in its shape so you know which is Latvia then you can easily find its neighbors Estonia and Lithuania. Helped grandson last week study his world geography test and he got an A on it. He's figured out that because I was around when dinosaurs roamed I'm actually fairly smart and he likes studying with me and the way I teach. Imagine that


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The sun is up over there now so I doubt that anything will show up for a few more hours again.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

4 Stags chowing down right now at 7:52pm Utah time


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Big old boy on there right now!! 12:17 pm


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

What the heck are you guys looking at? I don't see anything but a haystack and table full of corn. ????


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh geez, I didn't notice this is a "live cam". I thought it was a trailcam shot.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

5 stags right now


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

there's a sasquatch on there now:shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's a stag on the hay pile. When do they shed?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Now there's 4 of them!

.


----------

